# Green powder



## flight175 (May 22, 2007)

Here is my how to turn keef into hash thread :joint: 

first take your kief (I made mine with a coffee grinder collecting on the top of the lid)

then take your pollen press (kief presser) 

and shove like .6 grams of kief in it (depends on the size of your presser)

then I take a cup full of water and heat it in the microwave till the water boils

I screw the lid as tight as possible on my presser and then put it in a plastic bag close it and then put it in your cup of steaming water.

let it sit in the water for 5 minutes

take it out and once it's coolled give it a few more twists and then take out your hash :joint: 


looks like a multivitamin pill in the end. Bet you could think of a thousand ways to bring that with you if you go on vacation


----------

